# Help identify spider in PA



## powrslave (Jul 10, 2009)

here is a photo


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 10, 2009)

anablurr outtafocus.

An Agelenopsis would be my first guess (grass spider)

and.. long live wikipedia!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grass_spider


----------



## toolrick (Jul 10, 2009)

The picture is really fuzzy, so I cannot tell exactly what it is, but from the colors I would guess it's a Dolomedes Tenebrosus. I do not know if they occur there though.

Ricardo


----------



## ArachnoBasement (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, It's a Fishing spider, Dolomedes tenebrosus as far as I can tell.  I live in PA and they are very common.


----------

